# Leaking front diff on 500?



## Ole Nasty

Can I open this up and replace whatever seal is leaking while its installed or do I need to remove the diff from the bike? Anybody have a clue at what seal is leaking or have any experience with this?


----------



## z24guy

Causing what? Oil to drool out with the axel removed? That's normal. If you want to replace the axel seal you're already there. Just remove and replace the seal in the picture.


----------



## Ole Nasty

It was leaking with the axle installed, that's why I pulled the axle. Is that seal just a press in or do I need to open up the diff?


----------



## z24guy

Should just press in. Pretty easy. Remember to clean the axel stub good before you re-install it with the new seal.


----------



## z24guy

Might want to change the oil in there as well. You're looks like its got water or somthing in it.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

its a push seal pull old out and put new in. but when old pulled clean area really well. also change ya diff oil.


----------



## Ole Nasty

I split it while it was still in there, new seals are on order.


----------



## primetime1267

Yummmmmy!! I can smell that wonderful diff/water fluid thru my monitor, LOL..


----------

